# Brennen: Audio kleiner als 4sec



## maho15 (23. August 2002)

Ich muss ein image Brennen das AudioTracks die kleiner als 4 sec enthält. Ich habe für verschiedne Brennprogramme das iamge, doch mit keinem kann ich es brennen.

liegt wahrscheilnlich an meinem altern brenner.

gibt es da einen ausweg?


----------



## AKM<2b> (23. August 2002)

kann dein brenner kein disc at once...?

Wenn nicht = kein AUsweg.


2b


----------



## eViLaSh (23. August 2002)

mit iso-booster kannst du ein image(also den inhalt dafür) auf die platte legen, vielleicht kannst du dann die entpackten datein so auf die cd brennen.

zu finden ist das programm unter http://www.smart-projects.net/isobuster/

hoffe das klappt !


----------



## maho15 (23. August 2002)

das mit isobuster hjab ich auch schon probiert, doch dann kommt nach der installation des programms, dass die falsche CD eingelegt ist.


----------



## maho15 (23. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AKM<2b> _
> *kann dein brenner kein disc at once...?
> 
> Wenn nicht = kein AUsweg.
> ...




CdRwin zeigt an das mein Brenner DAO kann, doch wenn ich dann brennen will kommt ein fehler:

ERROR: "Start DAO Recording" cuesheet vom Brenner nicht akzeptiert


----------



## eViLaSh (23. August 2002)

ist das immer so, wenn du was brennen willst ?

oder nur bei dem einen image ?

vielleicht ist evtl. der brenner defekt.

eine möglichkeit wäre noch, das deine festplatte voll ist.(das war bei mir früher im mer ein problem ) aber das nehm ich mal nicht an...

das mit iso-booster versteh ich ned ganz ?
kannst du mal genau erklären was du machen willst ?!


----------



## maho15 (23. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von eViLaSh _
> *ist das immer so, wenn du was brennen willst ?
> 
> oder nur bei dem einen image ?
> ...




ob das nur bei image ist, weiß ich nicht genau.
ob mein brenner defekt ist? nun ja manchmal ist halt nix auf der CD wenn ich eine gebrannt hab und die CD ist dann futsch (weißt du evt. woran das liegt?).
Habs auch mal mit einem extern brenner probiert das image zu brennen - hat auch nicht getan. daher wird es wohl nicht an meinem brenner liegen.



das mit isobuster ist so:
Das Image enthält Daten+Audio! und isobuster extrahiert ja nur die daten! oder?
und wenn ich nun nur die daten erkenne, dann kann ich das programm zwar installierten, doch er sagt dann das die falsche CD eingelegt ist.


----------

